# Can i sponser my sister in law?



## Vin (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi All,

Could you please advice if i can sponser my sister in law who is on student visa here and going to apply for PR. She will get 15 extra points if i can do so. I was wondering as i am not related to her directly (blood relation) and being wife of my brother. would she be able to get the befefit of me living here as permanant resident.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there Vin,

Welcome to the forum.

Have a look at the subclass 176 visa Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176) - if your SIL meets those requirements then yes, you could sponsor her.

Dolly


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

Vin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you please advice if i can sponser my sister in law who is on student visa here and going to apply for PR. She will get 15 extra points if i can do so. I was wondering as i am not related to her directly (blood relation) and being wife of my brother. would she be able to get the befefit of me living here as permanant resident.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Skilled - Sponsored (Residence) visa (subclass 886)

"You or your partner must be related to your sponsor..."

Looks like as long as your brother is included in her application she should be fine. Did her schooling not qualify her for General Skilled Migration?


----------



## Vin (Sep 1, 2009)

Appriciate your time taken to reply. Yes she does qualify but she will get TR only if she can get sponsership from me. she will get PR.


----------

